# Dogs in Brazil!



## kandycerm (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogs in Brazil is a rescue group in, well, Brazil. They take in street dogs that would otherwise be left to die--cold, hungry, and alone. They've currently got 21 dogs, and have recently adopted out 6. Once you see the amazing work they've done with these animals, you'll be moved to tears. They're remarkable people and are currently working towards getting non-profit status.

You can see their before and after photos here:
http://www.janeiro-emmy.blogspot.com/p/who-we-are-before-and-afters.html

Read their blog here:
http://www.janeiro-emmy.blogspot.com/

And keep up to date with them on Facebook too!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dogs-in-Brazil/199454320100596

I'm just trying to help people to become more aware of them. The more support and awareness they have, the more dogs they can help! Also, they have an adorable puppy that was left at their gate. You can't say you don't want to watch this cute little boy grow up!


----------

